# One bump bigger than the other?



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I recently got another pair of adult cobalts, and upon looking at one of them closely, the bump on one side of their back is definitely much taller than the other. The frog eats like crazy and seems very healthy otherwise, but I was wondering if this was a cause for concern?


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

Any pics?

Looking at one of my pairs of Cobalts the female's back is a little higher on the left than the right. She's still sleeping so I didn't really want to disturb her and see if it's the same when she's active. I'm not sure I'd be concerned unless it was very different. On the other hand I'd feel much better if I saw a picture of it before I say 100% whether or not I'd worry. Worse case take a fecal to a vet and make sure there are no harmful bugs in the fecal and watch them closely for any changes in the bump.


----------

